#ubuntu-charlas 2010-01-25
<sabayon> Hola compa
<sabayon> alguien por aqui ha usado DBDesigner
<sabayon> ?
<m4v> sabayon: soporte es en #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-01-27
<PabloRubianes> and /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-charlas add *!*@ubuntu/member/* +votiA
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-24
<Rodrigo6375> ??
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-26
<rgap> hi
<LoNerXs> Hola Hola
<ubuntu> ok
<alez007> ?¿
<TerranauTa> Hi  ^^
<TerranauTa> Someone Here
<TerranauTa> ?
<TerranauTa> Hi
<slicker> hi
<TerranauTa> From ?
<TerranauTa> ....
<slicker> Peru, you?
<TerranauTa> ^^ me too
<TerranauTa> apla !
<TerranauTa> como tamos ?
<slicker> bien
<slicker> queria informarme mas sobre lo de las charlas
<slicker> tu como estas?
<TerranauTa> Si aqui chekando un link que me pasaron para una sesion por el dia de ubuntu
<TerranauTa> toy buscando el horario para lima
<TerranauTa> creo que se dara el dia sabado 19
<slicker> si lo que falta es la hora :D
<TerranauTa> eres user ubuntu?
<slicker> no, yo uso fedora
<slicker> solo en la universidad uso un poquito ubuntu
<slicker> pero me interesa =
<slicker> todo lo que sea Linux :)
<TerranauTa> asha ..! Bueno Tambien estoy interesado por la U
<TerranauTa> Trabajas ?
<slicker> si
<slicker> trabajo y estudio
<TerranauTa> Tambien con sofware Libre
<TerranauTa> Bueno por ahora solo estoy estudiando
<slicker> bien
<slicker> bueno tengo que salir
<slicker> cuidate
<slicker> fue un gusto
<TerranauTa> Nos vemos Bro ..
<TerranauTa> GL
<ocuadrosl> hola
<blasfemia> tengo un problema al instalar un adaptador wifi TP-LINK TL-WN722N
<blasfemia> alquien tiene alguna idea
<blasfemia> aun no me reconoce
<blasfemia> ya actualice el kernel a una version actual
<atilathehun> :S
<joselsolano> ya buscate en google?
<Luxito> Hi
<Luxito> how're U
<Luxito> where r u from?
<joselsolano> hi Luxito, I'm from Bogotá, Colombia and you?
<Luxito> yo de peru :P
<Luxito> jejeje
<Luxito> como stas
<joselsolano> bien, buscando info
<joselsolano> pero como que nadie charla por aquí
<Luxito> si pues
<Luxito> nadie chatea
<joselsolano> será buscar info en la web
<Luxito> info de ke buscas
<Luxito> ???
<joselsolano> problemas de actualización de 10.04 a 10.10 en ubuntu-netbook
<Luxito> ahmm io tb he tenido problemas con la version netbook
<Luxito> tengo una hp dm1 2060la
<Luxito> es una laptop pero tiene el tamaño casi de una net
<Luxito> y le meti ubuntu para net
<joselsolano> pues el problema que tengo no es grave, solo quiero que funcione el entorno de escritorio de ubuntu-netbook, pues los demás entornos funcionan bien, menos ese
<joselsolano> y qué problemas has tenido?
<Luxito> bueno la verdad eso no me paso :P
<Luxito> a mi lo q me paso es q las ventanas se descuadraban en diagonal
<Luxito> no se la imagen como q se estiraba
<Luxito> cuando la actualize
<Luxito> ia no quizo arrancar
<Luxito> :S
<joselsolano> pero lo solucionaste
<Luxito> se quedaba en modo consola
<Luxito> ni siquiera entraba
<joselsolano> lo instalaste de 0?
<Luxito> aja
<Luxito> pero esta vez le meti ubuntu desktop noma
<joselsolano> desktop noma?
<Luxito> aja
<Luxito> y me responde excelente
<joselsolano> pues no conozco ese entorno, noma?
<joselsolano> yo le tengo ubuntu-netbook 2D, kubuntu, kde, zforce
<c4dej0> hola
<c4dej0> quisiera saver como esta eso de el dia de usuario ubuntu
<Guest55225> no entiedno como funciona esto?
<c4dej0> yo tampoc
<c4dej0> xq nadie mas combersa
<Guest55225> deben de estar en otro lugar
<c4dej0> pero en donde
<c4dej0> de donde eres
<Guest55225> Peru
<Guest55225> Lima
<c4dej0> ok
<c4dej0> yo soy de guatemala
<c4dej0> chimaltenango
<c4dej0> a q t dedicas
<Guest55225> Informatica.
<Guest55225> estudie Ingenieria de Sistemas
<Guest55225> y Ud.
<c4dej0> trabajas?
<c4dej0> yo tambien
<c4dej0> y aparte atiendo un cyber
<Guest55225> si
<Guest55225> trabajo como Analista programador
<Guest55225> tecnologias JAVA
<c4dej0> que exelente
<c4dej0> cuantos años tienes
<Luxito> Bueno yo termine Ing Sistemas
<Luxito> soy de Tacna
<Luxito> y trabajo en soporte en una universidad ademas de desarrollo en J2SE
<jjore_> hola
<Guest55225> Yo trbajo en LIma
<Guest55225> Lima
<Guest55225> Luxito ... entonce strabajas en tacna?
<Luxito> aja
<Luxito> donde trabajas en lima
<Luxito> ???
<Guest55225> si
<Guest55225> con q frameworks trabajas?
<Luxito> a nivel basico, no me especialize en ningun framework
<Guest55225> estas ahi?
<Luxito> aunek me gustaria
<Guest55225> a ok
<Guest55225> si en serio deberias de empezar con eso.
<Guest55225> aqui en Lima
<Guest55225> hay mucho trabajo
<Luxito> en serio??
<Guest55225> pero te exigen ese tipo de conocimiento
<Luxito> q frame work
<Guest55225> struts 1 struts 2
<Guest55225> hibernate
<Guest55225>  ibatis
<Guest55225> jsf
<Guest55225> spring
<Luxito> una consulta, mira, no he tenido tiempo por mi trabajo para especializarme en un framework, pero he manejado un poco de struts y no es dificil, lo veo facil de aprender
<Luxito> ya voy a dejar de trabajar en soporte
<Luxito> para dedicarme a la programacion
<Luxito> actualmente he desarrollado varios sistemas para pymes
<Luxito> aca en tacna
<Luxito> pero quisiera no se probar en lima
<Luxito> y la verdad no se donde presentar mi curriculum
<Luxito> o q hacer
<Luxito> :S
<Guest55225> busca
<Guest55225> en computrabajo
<Guest55225> http://www.computrabajo.com.pe/
<Luxito> ok gracias man
<Luxito> bueno ya casi es mi hora de salida, nos vemos el dial de usuario ubuntu :P
<Luxito> jeje
<Luxito> bye Guest55225
<Luxito> y gracias por la informacion de nuevo
<Guest55225> ok
<pepe1384> y como podre ver las clases del 29 de enero
<pepe1384> alquien tiene una informacion
<Guest55225> no creo hace mucho q pregunte lo mimso
<pepe1384> y ahora como s epodra asistir a dichas clases
<Guest55225> jajajaja
<Guest55225> pues nose
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-27
<aldo> ok
<viperhoot> hola hola
<viperhoot> alguien?
<irving_prog> 3
<omars> <sc
<viperhoot> hola hola
<viperhoot> alguien ?
<samuray> saludos chicos
<cmaiz82> hola
<samuray> como se preparan para la organizacion del dia del usuario ubuntu?
<cmaiz82> yo me enteré hoy mismo de eso
<cmaiz82> ya se sabe a que hora será? o horas, en su defecto?
<samuray> en la pagina aparece, hasta los momentos existe una sola charla
<Tuxero> hello
<Tuxero> somebody ?
<Tuxero> hol alguien en la sala?
<Tuxero> bueno bye y feliz dia del usuario
<panoramix77> Muy buenas noches a tod@a
<panoramix77> Desde Jerez (spain), estoy interesado en saber si se va a celebrar el User Day en español
<panoramix77> He visto la Wiki, pero sólo hay programadas un par de clases
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-28
<gmecano> hola
<triviox> hi
<triviox> some1 speak spanish?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-29
<PaulC-Peru> hola?
<kike> Que tal - Saludos
<PAUL-CASTANEDA> hola?
<wicope> #ubuntu-charlas-es
<jesmari> hi
<irving_prog> azther
<Azther> irving_prog: dime
<irving_prog> nada, no me encontrabas :D
<Azther> irving_prog: ya te registraste?
<Azther> !nick | irving_prog
<irving_prog> a donde?
<Azther> !register
<irving_prog> !register
<irving_prog> ?
<Azther> para registrarte escribes: /msg nickserv register 'tu contraseña(sin comillas)' 'tucorreo@sincomillas'
<Azther> luego revisas tu correo y escribes la confirmación aqui
<txomon> #ubuntu-charlas-chat
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-23
<martillon> hola
<martillo1> hola
<martillo1> exit
<iscmartinez> mm hay alguine ahi?
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-24
<coalwater> ClaseBot: poke
<coalwater> hm, pleia2 u around ?
<facoman> hola
<SergioMeneses> facoman, saludos
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-25
<fico> alguien?
<lavida90> hi
<SergioMeneses> lavida90, hi
<lavida90> Spanish-speaking
<lavida90> habla español?
<SergioMeneses> lavida90, ambos
 * unknown Say: Hi!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-26
<kobak> sip
<cOmEx_> hey
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-27
<deftmunky> hola
<deftmunky> llevo un par de años usando ubuntu, y me gustaría conocer que haceis en !Ubuntu CO...soy desarrollador y me gustaría formar parte de de este grupo y participar
 * Unknow dew!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-29
<nex0z> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-01-22
<maverick710> hola gente
<maverick710> hi people
<maverick710> is any body outhere
